# Can I get some feedback about J'Tote Bags?



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

I've been looking at the J'Tote bags for many months, and with Christmas coming up I think I might ask for one from my parents. I know that there was a thread on here a few months ago about people ordering them when they were on that discounted, slightly damaged sale, but I never read anything about once people got them, so I was hoping I could get some feedback from anyone who has one and how much you like/dislike it. 

I have the 15" MacBook pro and would want enough space for that, my Kindle, and sometimes an additional book or folder along with my wallet and usual stuff like that. Most of the bags seem to have measurements long and wide enough for these things. Some of them have some fun handles, but are they practical for carrying around this much stuff inside? Is the quality of the bags worth the price, like are they holding up well as you use them? They look great online, but I was hoping to get some feedback from people who actually have one and if you are enjoying it or not. I can't find any product reviews other than the "raves" at their site, which of course are going to be nothing but positive.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have 2 of them, Afric and Shauna. Love them both. Don't use the Afric very much because I always seem to reach for the other one. I will say that it says that the strap on the Shauna is meant to be worn across the body. I think they mean for oompa-loompas because it's way too short for that even on me (and I'm only slightly taller than an oompa-loompa. 

Very high quality and both of mine were from the discount sale. Nothing wrong with either of them. I did cut off the big medal J on the front of both of them, but only because it irritated me slightly. I may modify the straps on the Afric because I'm not crazy about it. I saw someone else do it and liked how it turned out.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I love mine! I have this one: http://www.jtotebags.com/Saoirse-p/st102.htm










It says it fits a 15" laptop, and i think it probably will. I have a 13" macbook and it fits in it nicely. In addition to the laptop I can usually fit a notebook or two or a textbook along with my kindle. The strap can be uncomfortable if wearing it for a long time tho... especially if you have a laptop in it. The bag itself is quite heavy (at least this style is). I have thought about replacing the strap, but so far it hasn't been that big of a problem for me. The smaller handles on it are great.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Well, I just e-mailed them and they said that they still have the discounted $75 ones in the Afric - which is the one I really want. But there is also a new condition one on e-bay for $99. I'm worried about the discount ones since who knows what's wrong with it. If it's an inconsistency in the leather that's OK, but if it's something like a zipper that won't open/close, I'd rather get a new one. It's nice to know that overall it seems like the quality is great from this company!

luvmy4brats, how have you seen the straps done for the Afric bag? Are you talking about the bamboo shoulder straps?


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I have the Melania and the Afric.  I have only used the Afric twice but used the Melania every day for about 2 months.  The Afric wasn't what I expected from the picture (the color is more Victorian and less modern?). Its nice but I prefer the Melania.  (On the other hand, my friend likes the Afric much more in person than in the picture).

I wasn't crazy about the long strap but kept them because I sometimes need it when commuting into the city for work.  However, the strap is comprised of two pieces of leather sewn together with a piece of nylon-like material in between.  The nylon material isn't visible until it starts fraying at the seams....leaving black threads hanging out all over the place.  I could try clipping the threads but I don't think that would stop the fraying and am afraid of making it worse.  (Its not in one spot or a few...its like they are fraying all over the edges).

It doesn't impact the functionality of the bag but does take away from the nice designer look.  Given, I bought the bags at a discount, I haven't written the company but I would've if I had paid full price.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Interesting...thanks for the input! Is the color of the Afric not that bold of a purple? Now I'm kinda worried, since that's what I loved so much.

Well, I went for the $99 and told my mom to get that one since we want to make sure we get one in good condition. If I like the bag I may get the Melania if they're still available for the discount price after Christmas.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I think the shading is definitely different - but don't get me wrong, its still a nice looking bag (and as I said, some actually prefer it to the picture)

One thing you might consider is that when I called J'Totes to order mine, I was told they have the same return policy as they do with non-discounted bags.  Not sure if you would get that with e-bay. In fact, given mine didn't have any imperfections that I could tell, someone on ebay could be selling a bag they picked up at the discounted price as "new".


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Earlier I e-mailed the seller asking if she thought my macbook pro would fit and she said she thought so but she said she would allow a return and refund minus shipping if my laptop didn't fit, which I thought was really nice of her since she had a no return policy. I'm definitely going to look it over when it gets here to make sure it looks great all over.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Wouldn't the the JTote bag still be considered new, even if it was bought originally at a discount. It still is a new bag, not a used one


----------



## cjonthehill (Oct 21, 2009)

I had not heard of JTote bags, but when I went to the website and saw the 75 dollar 'almost perfect' bags I couldn't resist.  I have a macbook which I think will fit perfectly.  I ordered the Saoirse......it looks gorgeous and purple is my favorite color.  Sheeesh......I've got to stop reading these boards.....it always ends up costing me more money than I should spend!  

Cheryl


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just got this email today:

MAKE YOUR LIST AND CHECK IT TWICE! 
j'tote's 
TWO FOR ONE SALE!  
Buy a bag, choose a second bag for FREE* (yes, free)! 
Plus free standard shipping! 
  
Limited time only: 
Dec 4-11 
Enter SNAG2009  at checkout 
*does not apply to Colette clutch and "Almost Perfect" bags


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was just coming to post the same thing!  I have 2 and quite like them both.  Very well made and I've gotten numerous compliments on them.


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

And there is also a new bag on their site too!

https://www.jtotebags.com/collette-p/mms-201.htm
_"Colette" means "victory of the people". This name was selected by you, our j'tote customers.

Truly a unique addition to the world of women's laptop bags, the Colette clutch is a chic alternative to the laptop sleeve. No need for neoprene, this bag is made of sturdy yet supple luxurious leather in year-round colors - stand-out deep purple, go-with-it-all taupe and classic black. Versatile enough to take you from day to night!

Tuck your laptop, netbook, or kindle into the softly padded interior and carry stylishly like a clutch. Or, throw your bag over your shoulder and go, with the clip-on padded shoulder strap. Roomy enough for up to a 14" laptop, but only two pounds!

Open the Colette's specially-designed large compartment and you'll find a soft grey lining of the highest quality. Leather-trimmed pockets keep your phone, cards and other necessities within easy reach - with room to spare for files or notebooks.

Need more storage? Two large flap pockets are strategically placed on the exterior for easy access._

I think it's great they specifically say Kindle!


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

Well, I just got my bag in the mail today and I LOVE IT. I'm kinda worried because my MacBook Pro fits in there really tightly, and I don't want it to cause the leather to break down and tear at the corners since it's so long. But I'm just going to deal with that if/when it happens, because I love this bag so much. I'm hoping that since it's suede it will loosen up and maybe give a bit to make the fit a bit looser over time. It's beautiful...love the colors. My mom has taken it and hidden it from me now so I won't see it again until Christmas (she just let me make sure it did indeed fit before she took it), but that's only 20 days away, I can make it!


----------



## Raesiahna (Dec 4, 2009)

I too am very interested in reading more opinions on these bags. Especially if anyone has any info about the Grainne, Derville, and Maeve bags. I'm having a hell of a time deciding between the grainne and the derville (size of my laptop is not a factor really) mainly because I wonder if the grainne too awkwardly wide(long?) to carry around comfortably. If anyone has any experience with these bags in particular, I'd love to hear it


----------



## JadeArgent (Dec 23, 2009)

OK... So I had been in a search for a new laptop bag and while searching google i found several Kindle boards that suggested JTote.... well I fell in love with the bag lol so I took advantage of the SnagABag and ordered the Grainne and the Derville as green is my favorite color... I ordered these on the 19th and only LATE last night did i get an email saying they were shipped...  On top of this my jtote account is listing that i have 2 seperate tracking numbers one for FedEx and one for USPS.... neither of which is really being updated as i would think it should... i got the 7 day shipping and originally the fedex said that it would be delivered on the 24th but now it has updated to the 31st....I am taking a trip day after christmas and was hoping to use one of the bags on said journey but thats ok... 

I was basically trying to inquire wether anyone else that had ordered a Jtote now or in the past has had issues with the shipping... I would just say that it seems to be the holiday season but i ordered 2 things from 2 other sites within minutes of my jtote order, one was sent via UPS and one with FedEx and i received one on Monday and the other tuesday... i was kind of expecting my jtote bags to arrive around the same time frame...

I know this seems like a long rant... and im sorry lol... but i was just looking for any insight... as someone else stated... they only have raves on their site so no comments on shipping status... I was just wondering if anyone else had ordered jtote's and waited quite some time for delivery.... an also if anyone had ordered 2 bags at one time (like with the snag a bag christmas sale) and they were both shipped seperatly by 2 completely different carriers... as that is the part that confuses me the most!

Thanks in advance for any responses... they are greatly appreciated.

~Jade


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Shipping was quite prompt when I ordered my bags.  In fact, I ordered one and when I went to add another bag less than a day later, they had already packed the 1st one for shipment!  (However, they were great about giving me free shipping nonetheless).  

I did learn that they are a very small company with only a handful of full-time employees.  The rest of their staff are part-timers and people who pitch in when things get busy.  That and the added holiday volume may explain your delay.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

JadeArgent said:


> I ordered these on the 19th and only LATE last night did i get an email saying they were shipped...


You ordered on Saturday and they shipped it Tuesday? Sounds like a very reasonable time frame for shipping.


----------



## JadeArgent (Dec 23, 2009)

I do agree with that it is quite reasonable. However, when I checked to Jtote account it was showing they shipped prior to that and gave me 2 tracking numbers, and neither of the tracking numbers are really tracking much of anything haha... I've never used USPS tracking so maybe it is just a different system. However the fed-ex confused me because it stated that item was in transit, and expected to deliver on the 24th, and then suddenly it jumped to expect delivery on the 31st! 

I am not upset by the time it took to ship as that is very reasonable and even expected if the company is in fact a small company. Not to mention the holidays. I would of course love to have them prior to the holiday, but all in due time hehe...

My other main point of confusion is why my order was shipped separately one by fed-ex and one by the US post office. (I logically understand that I technically ordered 2 bags so its very logical for them to be sent as 2 packages, many companies tend to ship items separately as the item becomes available.) But why by 2 different carriers is my question... I was wondering if that had happened to anyone else that had ordered from this company. I just assumed that if I choose 7 day ground shipping that both items would be sent via fed-ex ground, as I did not pick USPS and was concerned why a package is being sent via that.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hard to say why they picked different shippers, but it had happened to me often that a single order is shipped by multiple carriers, particularly by Amazon. Perhaps one of the bags was in stock in the morning, and the other wasn't ready to ship until later in the day? Shippers do have different pickup times, perhaps one was ready to ship when FedEx arrived, and the other hadn't been packed yet? Lots of possibilities.

You may very well still get the FedEx by tomorrow, they seem to constantly update the tracking info when I receive packages via them.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Could have something to do with weight..... sometimes usps is cheaper than fedex or the other way around. 

USPS tracking is not tracking at all, it is only delivery confirmation. It wont' tell you anything until it has been delivered. As for the fed ex tracking number, maybe the truck got stuck because of weather or somewhere causing them to change the delivery date? It happens sometimes.


----------



## Raesiahna (Dec 4, 2009)

Mine are taking quite some time too, they were shipped with the free FedEx shipping on December 8th with an estimated arrival date of December 13th....and here it is Christmas and it still hasn't arrived. The tracking page never updated again after it said it had picked up the order in Texas...though once it was past the 13th of the month, the estimated delivery date disappeared from the page. 

I haven't called Jtote, because it's really more FedEx's problem...but FedEx has yet to respond to my inquiries -_-  *sigh* I'll be really sad if my stuff got lost somewhere.


----------



## LW (Oct 30, 2008)

I have had the Melina for approx 8 months and I love it. They definetely have enough room in them for anything you want. I have had several compliments on it also. The company was great to deal with. I bought a floor model for 1/2 the price and one of the zippers was a bit sticky but I have had no problems with it. Nice bags


----------

